# Wes Wallace bows????



## captaincaveman (Sep 27, 2005)

I just sold my Hoyt ultratec and am currently looking for a good stick bow. There is a local guy I know who builds a great bow, but I saw a Wes Wallace on E-Bay about ten minutes ago that looks like it might go pretty cheap but I've never shot one. Does anybody have any experience with these bows, how do they shoot?


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I had a 62" Wes Wallace Stealth t/d.It was one of the smoothest shooting recurves I ever owned.Great grip,quiet,pretty decent speed and hit where I was looking.Nice bows and if you get it-I'm sure you'll be happy with it.


----------



## captaincaveman (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks for all the input, but the wallace bow is gone now, any thoughts on Bob Lee? I'll try E-Bay one more time before I just have one made.


----------



## Deano (Jan 14, 2005)

Bob Lee recurve bows are very good. Lee is a great company also to deal with. Had a lot of good recurves but will not part with my Lee.


----------



## captaincaveman (Sep 27, 2005)

OK, here's the deal. nobody else is bidding on the Bob Lee stick bow, and there are only a few hours left in the auction. The problem is I somehow read the specs wrong and it is 66# @ 28 in. I draw 70# and 29 in. on my Hoyt. If I win (or possibly now get stuck with) this bow how hard will it be to learn how to shoot all over again (this will be my first trad bow) with that draw weight? Any Ideas? :jaw


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Hmmm, might be up the creek on that one. That kind of weight for a person new to trad archery is waaaaaaay too much. If you do win the auction you could either resell or buy another, lighter bow and work with it till you can manage the Lee.
Good luck


----------



## captaincaveman (Sep 27, 2005)

well, somebody out bid me on the bob lee bow :wink: . Thats a relief. I went today and bought a 66" 50# stick bow, made by Shane Hyme at Fairfield Outdoors. And I love it. I shot all day and never picked up an allen wrench! That never happened with my Ultratec. I think I have a new addiction. Thanks for the advice


----------



## dwalk (Dec 2, 2004)

*wes wallace bows*

i have the wes wallace one-piece mentor in bamboo and macaster ebony. undoubtly one of the finest bows i ever owned. i also have the bob lee takedown recurve and it too is among the best ...

:smile: :beer:


----------



## gabe branscum (Dec 6, 2002)

*Wes Wallace*

I was just over at his house the other day(he lives about 20 min from me) he made me a custom recurve that i love.Wes makes a great bow and has great service i have seen a few for sale i think one on here that looks exactly like mine only cheaper


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I have a one piece Mentor, a long riser Bob Lee Classic recurve and a Bob Lee Stick. They are all excellent bows and both Wes and the Lee's were excellent people to do business with.

From personal experience I can tell you Wes Wallace stands behind his bows, above and beyond what would be reasonably expected.

Dave


----------



## john mccabe (Nov 6, 2005)

HAD A WES WALLACE "ROYAL" LONGBOW sorry i got rid of it had bob lee but ive seen there limbs crack around the limb bolts from overtightening palmers are fast and black widows are great do youself a favor and start with around 50# good luck


----------

